# lost &tossed



## bluenoser (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello Again; 
In my 35 + years of recreational diving I must confess to being a bit of a scrounger. When my friends and I aren't exploring shipwrecks we can be found in the harbour or a local bay or cove looking for bottles or other items of intrest. Although recently people are getting more responsible, it saddens me to see the ocean we love and respect used as a landfill! Over the years i've seen car batteries, oil filters, unwanted household appliances and once a burlap bag ( my dive buddy foolishily opened it) containing a large rock and the remains of someone's cat . The terrified animal must have suffered an awful death. Besides being illegal, is this " just dump it off the wharf " mentality a local thing or are there any other divers out there with underwater dumpsite stories ? hope to hear from you bluenoser.


----------



## g1noR890025 (Oct 22, 2008)

bluenoser said:


> Hello Again;
> In my 35 + years of recreational diving I must confess to being a bit of a scrounger. When my friends and I aren't exploring shipwrecks we can be found in the harbour or a local bay or cove looking for bottles or other items of intrest. Although recently people are getting more responsible, it saddens me to see the ocean we love and respect used as a landfill! Over the years i've seen car batteries, oil filters, unwanted household appliances and once a burlap bag ( my dive buddy foolishily opened it) containing a large rock and the remains of someone's cat . The terrified animal must have suffered an awful death. Besides being illegal, is this " just dump it off the wharf " mentality a local thing or are there any other divers out there with underwater dumpsite stories ? hope to hear from you bluenoser.


I remember being on the "Bass Shore" out of Gt. Yarmouth several years ago and the bow thrust had been giving us problems. When divers investigated they brought up an old hessian sack containing a dead cat and a heavy weight. And us, a nation of animal lovers huh ?


----------

